# Looking for subs in MD/DC



## GoRavens (Nov 30, 2010)

_________________

Join our team at Raven Snow Removal, your local snow removal contractor serving the Annapolis, Baltimore, Upper Eastern Shore and Metro DC area.

We pay top dollar for qualified and properly equipped subcontractors in the Maryland/DC area.

We are currently contracting for the following additional positions for the 2010-2011 winter season:

Plow Truck Operator Subcontractors - Own truck and plow required, rate dependent on equipment + experience

Snow Loading Subcontractors- Own equipment required (dump truck, skid steer, etc.), rate dependent on equipment + experience; contact us for additional information on our requirements

Small Equipment Operator Subcontractors- Own snow blower and/or salt spreader required, rate dependent on equipment + experience. Might also need additional operators for our equipment if demand picks up to last year's level.

All applicants must have insurance and be available on a 24-hour basis once season begins.

Our clients are mostly commercial and located in the Annapolis, Baltimore + DC area.

Attn: Clay or Josh
Raven Snow Removal
Office: (410)758-7102
[email protected]
www.ravensnowremoval.com


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

It was nice speaking with you Clay. I have your info and will contact you soon. Thanks!


----------



## triadpm (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you have anything in Howard or Mont. Counties?


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Sent you guys an email last night. I am in AA county looking for work.

Thanks


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

I like your name!!!! Go Ravens, thats good


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

Sent you an email looking for work eastern shore/annapolis


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

GoRavens;1132328 said:


> _________________
> 
> Join our team at Raven Snow Removal, your local snow removal contractor serving the Annapolis, Baltimore, Upper Eastern Shore and Metro DC area.
> 
> ...


Looking for you guys??? I sent you a PM and you responded with an Email and said you were very intersted in talking to me about plowing for you. I have emailed you back and left you messages at your office and have heard nothing back from you.....


----------

